# Future Baby Predictions - tried and tested!



## vaniilla

hello ladies, I'm sure lots of you have already heard of it but for those who haven't you should try the ring/needle baby predictor.

It predicts all the children you'll have, what gender they'll be and in what order! * its only a bit of fun* but its been right for everyone I've tried it on and myself included so far :flower:

here's how to do it for anyone that wants to give it a go!


_you need a needle or a wedding ring and you tie it to a piece of string around 6 inches long

you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop, you then turn your left palm over and hold the ring/needle over it, if it swings side to side its a boy and if it makes circles its a girl, it will briefly stop between children and it will stop completely after your last predicted child _ :flower: 

exited to see what everyone gets :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

So glad you posted this thread Vaniilla :thumbup: I cant wait to see if it works for others :happydance:

*Mine said:*

2 Boys (only slowing down~not stopping between boys) & then 2 Girls :cloud9:

*I have: *

2 Boys 1 Girl & WTT for number 4


----------



## KellyC75

P.S If you dont have string, you could use cotton/thread :thumbup: Thats what I used


----------



## Lellow

Mine said 2 boys...:shock:


----------



## Shabutie

:pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink:

I already have a girl, so lets just see if Amara gets her 'predicted' brother!

:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Even if you dont have time to do this now ~ Please let us know that 'you'll be back' :winkwink:

I know its 'a bit of fun' :happydance: But im interested to know if I may just be in for another Daughter :shrug::cloud9:


----------



## karlilay

Mine said 2 girls and a boy. 

I have one girl and one boy...
Id LOVE another girl though :)


----------



## KellyC75

karlilay said:


> Mine said 2 girls and a boy.
> 
> I have one girl and one boy...
> Id LOVE another girl though :)

Me too ~ Love another Girl :cloud9:

Thanks for taking time to post ~ I know how much trouble you went to (read on the other thread:coffee:):hugs:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I don't have a wedding ring.. Would an engagement ring work?


----------



## Faffalina

Mine said girl first (correct) then boy! Was kind of thinking a sister for LO would be nice, but now I'm imagining a cute little boy.... aaaah... getting broody, LOL!


----------



## vaniilla

RainbowDrop_x said:


> I don't have a wedding ring.. Would an engagement ring work?

I'm not sure but I don't see why not :flower::thumbup:


----------



## brunette&bubs

My mom did this for me when I was pregnant the first time.
Mine said a girl then a boy.

So "apparently" she was wrong....

however, my mom has no idea I had a miscarriage about 4 months before James was conceived so if they count miscarriages and that baby was a girl then it would be right.

I sure hope that I'm not only having one baby though because i'd like about 3 more.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I must have done it wrong it didn't really swing or circle just went a bit erratic lol


----------



## KellyC75

RainbowDrop_x said:


> I must have done it wrong it didn't really swing or circle just went a bit erratic lol

It takes a couple of trys to get it right ~ The first time I tried I kept looking up at screen reading the instructions & that made mine go loopy! :loopy:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Do I have to wait until it stops to start swinging it?
And also do I swing it from finger to thumb gently?


----------



## vaniilla

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Do I have to wait until it stops to start swinging it?
> And also do I swing it from finger to thumb gently?

it doesn't matter too much on speed, just wait for it slow down/come close to stopping before you turn your palm over :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Right I THINK I got it...

:pink:
:blue:
:pink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I got Boy, Girl, Boy .... but 2nd baby is a boy! (though someone's LO said to me the Other day it wasn't a boy it was a girl and I shouldn't call baby Henry as it's a boys name!)


----------



## mummymunch

i had this done when i was pregnant and it said i was having a boy- emily is definitely a girl!


----------



## music81

you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop


how do you swing it? am i being thick?!


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop
> 
> 
> how do you swing it? am i being thick?!


Swinging it from the left to right ~ little finger to thumb :thumbup:


----------



## music81

ok thanks! x


----------



## JWandBump

*I'm in bed right now lol but I'm going to do it tomorrow  *


----------



## music81

i did it a few times, it changed each time, but the answer that came up the most was

girl, boy, girl

i used cotton


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Neat trick! Got :blue: :pink: :pink: :blue: :blue:

Yikes, big family! I don't know how accurate it is though because i'm not married so i had to use the promise ring OH gave me.


----------



## Surreal

Got :blue::blue::blue::pink:.

Pretty good, for being a single parent! ;) :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Keep 'em coming Girls :thumbup:


----------



## kellysays2u

So I totally did it wrong yesterday when I did it. I never let it stop just flipped my hand over after I swung it three times. OOPS 
But my predictions today were :pink: :pink: VERY OBVIOUS where as last time it was't. I had :pink: :blue: :pink: last time. But I never let it stop and it never stopped swinging in between just switched directions. 
We will see which one is right. But I am hoping todays. I only plan on having two little ones.


----------



## KellyC75

Tried it on my DS2 (8 years old!) & he is going to have 1 boy! :winkwink:

A Grandson :happydance::haha:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Tried it on my DS2 (8 years old!) & he is going to have 1 boy! :winkwink:
> 
> A Grandson :happydance::haha:

I've tried to do it on Rowan but he never stays still enough and tries to grab it lol :haha:


----------



## jojo_b

I spent ages doing this type of thing when I was preggers and kept getting girl. I was convinced I was having a girl. When I found out I was having a boy, it was more of a shock than when I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Tried it on my DS2 (8 years old!) & he is going to have 1 boy! :winkwink:
> 
> A Grandson :happydance::haha:
> 
> I've tried to do it on Rowan but he never stays still enough and tries to grab it lol :haha:Click to expand...


......:haha:

Must admit havent tried it on my LO............yet! :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

I have one son, it was right on that and predicted my pattern as :boy: :boy: :girl:!!!! I know we want at least two kids(I want three) and I would LOVE a little girl!


----------



## vaniilla

runnergrl said:


> I have one son, it was right on that and predicted my pattern as :boy: :boy: :girl:!!!! I know we want at least two kids(I want three) and I would LOVE a little girl!

I love your avatar its so cute! :flower:


----------



## PepsiChic

*off to find some string*


----------



## PepsiChic

holy shit im screwed! 

12 girls!

i think i need to do it again haha


----------



## steph.4192

Ive done that but differently, they used a gold ring on a necklace chain thats also gold, and they held it above your (dominant hand side) wrist, or if pregnant over the belly, but it read, Boy, Girl, Boy for me and my LO is a boy ^___^ 
but we did it over mother in law and it went through the exact order of her 4 children, even her miscarrage was picked up by it.
:)


----------



## Seity

Boy girl boy girl. Not bloody likely seeing as he's going to be an only child.


----------



## lucylicious89

i'll try this out


----------



## runnergrl

vaniilla said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I have one son, it was right on that and predicted my pattern as :boy: :boy: :girl:!!!! I know we want at least two kids(I want three) and I would LOVE a little girl!
> 
> I love your avatar its so cute! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you. Thats my guy and me at 10 days old:)


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I have one son, it was right on that and predicted my pattern as :boy: :boy: :girl:!!!! I know we want at least two kids(I want three) and I would LOVE a little girl!
> 
> I love your avatar its so cute! :flower:Click to expand...

WSS^ 

Your avatar photo is probably the best baby photo ive seen :cloud9: So adorable ~ How much did your little Guy weigh, cant be much to fit in your hands like that :baby:



PepsiChic said:


> holy shit im screwed!
> 
> 12 girls!
> 
> i think i need to do it again haha

:rofl:



steph.4192 said:


> Ive done that but differently, they used a gold ring on a necklace chain thats also gold, and they held it above your (dominant hand side) wrist, or if pregnant over the belly, but it read, Boy, Girl, Boy for me and my LO is a boy ^___^
> but we did it over mother in law and it went through the exact order of her 4 children, even her miscarrage was picked up by it.
> :)



Wow! :flower: Thanks for sharing your story :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

mine was Correct so far but praying the last 2 will come through as being correct...:winkwink:

Boy :blue: Jacob ~ CORRECT
Boy :blue: Darrien ~ CORRECT
Boy :blue: Patrick ~ CORRECT
Girl :pink: Emma ~ CORRECT
Boy :blue: waiting[-o&lt;
Girl :pink: waiting[-o&lt;


----------



## Rockell8788

Girl - correct
Boy - correct 
Girl - ???

So far it's been right, oh I hope this works I'd love another baby an especially a girl. Just need to totally convince dh


----------



## Chimpette

How fun I love things like this...! I got

Boy - Correct
Girl - Don't know I had a MMC
Girl - Don't know another MMC
boy - Correct
Boy - ??
Girl - ??
Boy - ??

I did have my tarot cards read and was told that I would have 7 pregnancies so it ties in with that, lets wait and see..... LOL


----------



## Lydiarose

Girl - :pink:? not sure as lost pregnancy.
Boy - :blue: CORRECT.
Girl - :pink: would love a little girl this time :cloud9:
Boy - deinfetly not going to happen only having 2.
Girl - as before :rofl:


----------



## bathbabe

I did this ages ago i got:

Boy
Boy
Girl
Boy


----------



## Lashes85

OMG, i just tried it and got 
:blue::blue::blue::blue::pink: :happydance:

Now i don't know if this is wishful thinking (OH thinks it is!!) but it's given me hope :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Apparently you should use a piece of the mother to be's hair as the proper old wives tale goes :thumbup:

There was a huge long thread in 3rd tri I think with another really good gender prediction - it had to do with iridology and having a hook shaped blood vessel under either eye. I'll see if I can dig out the thread, but it predicted mine and quite the majority's right I think!


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^ found it :) it was in 2nd tri, not 3rd :dohh:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/208874-has-anyone-heard-true-anyone.html


----------



## amygwen

It worked for my mother showing 1 boy, 1 girl, 1 girl, 1 girl and than it stopped!

I did it and it showed girl, boy, boy, boy, girl :D 

The test shows all miscarriages and Kenneth was my 2nd pregnancy, so - so far on me all right!


----------



## vaniilla

happy to see thread has been brought back to life :happydance:

I think its pretty accurate shame oh doesn't agree with me :haha:

lolly I remember the eye prediction one! :flower:


----------



## DarlingMe

I got boy, girl, boy, girl, boy! OH only got one boy... So I hope it is wrong!


----------



## CLH_X3

I got girl, boy, girl, boy boy and then I stopped .. Id only have 3 kids max!


----------



## JWandBump

Mine was Girl, Boy, Girl and i already have one girl :D


----------



## Sarah lo

I did something similar to this years ago where you dangled a ring on a thread over a glass and the number of times it clinked against the glass was meant to be the number if years till you got married. I wrote it down at the time and forgot about it. 12 years later I got married and when I recently looked back at what I wrote it said 12 clinks! Weird! :)


----------



## Tnarna

I tried this and got girl, boy, girl, girl


----------



## babyhopes22

mine said.....boy (i had to have late abortion so this could be this), then a girl (miscarriage i had?), then a very strong circle for a girl my current daughter, then boy boy, girl.....be interesting to see if it happens.


----------



## bumblebeexo

It's quite funny seeing this, as there has been a few people who wrote on it and are pregnant with the gender which they were predicted!

Mine said..

:pink: 
:pink:
:blue:
:pink:

I only have one child, and she's a girl. I've always said no more than 2 kids, we'll see :haha:


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

i done this when i was pregnant, it said girl but i had a boy lol


----------

